# Der iPhone-3G-Thread



## Bjoern (7. Juli 2008)

Apples iPhone ist vermutlich eines der meist ge-hypten Geräte unserer Zeit. 
Zu Recht? -Das will ich hier gar nicht beurteilen. Aber ich will natürlich auch eins - wenn da nicht die T-Mobile-Tarife wären 
Das iPhone bei T-Mobile: iPhone | Das neue Apple iPhone 3G im T-Mobile Shop

Ist hier jemand anwesend, der sich das neue iPhone 3G diesen Freitag, den 11. Juli, kaufen wird?

Wir sind auf der Suche nach Eindrücken & Fotos vor, während und nach dem Kauf, die wir am Wochenende auf der Homepage veröffentlichen wollen. 

Wie steht Ihr zum iPhone?


----------



## exa (7. Juli 2008)

ich stehe schlecht zum iphone....

sicher es ist ein style produkt wie kein anderes, aber dafür bezahle ich keine überteuerten preise bei weniger funktionsumfang....

mein persönlicher iphone killer: lg "viewty" (KU990)

LG Viewty KU990 Test

PS: statt eines artikels über das iphone würde ich mir einen über alternativen dazu wünschen, denn artikel über das iphone wird es weiß gott genug geben...


----------



## riedochs (7. Juli 2008)

Ich werde mir wohl das iPhone zulegen, allerdings als Prepaidversion aus der Schweiz sobald der Simlock geknackt ist.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (7. Juli 2008)

Bjoern schrieb:


> Aber ich will natürlich auch eins - wenn da nicht die T-Mobile-Tarife wären



Word! Und der natürlich der für einen Schüler viel zu hohe Preis.


----------



## Falk (8. Juli 2008)

Ich bin noch unschlüssig. Sicher, es ist ein interessantes Gerät, aber die Bedienung (vor allem wenn man was tippen will) scheint etwas grenzwertig (jedenfalls beim ursprünglichen Iphone). Eine Volltastur wäre toll gewesen


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2008)

Ich hab zumindest beim alten iPhone schon sehr negative Berichte über die Haltbarkeit gehört.

Sprich bei 'normaler Benutzung' und tragen in der Hosentasche ist der Touchscreen recht schnell im Hintern.


----------



## riedochs (8. Juli 2008)

Im näheren Freundeskreis haben 2 das alte iPhone. Bisher kann keiner von denen über Probleme berichten


----------



## Klutten (8. Juli 2008)

Die alte iPhone nutze ich seit acht Monaten und kann darüber nicht klagen. Kein einziger Absturz, trotz viel Spielerei und nicht ein einziger Kratzer auf dem Display. So fern ich in den jetzigen Semesterferien meine Kriegskasse entscheidend aufbessern kann, bin ich auch beim 3G sofort dabei. Allerdings werde ich es dann zu gegebener Zeit "günstig" im Ausland erwerben. Mein aktuelles iPhone habe ich leider als freie Version von der tcom erworben ...und das war mal kein Schnäppchen.


----------



## McZonk (8. Juli 2008)

Ich nutze auch schon lange das "alte" iPhone. Hatte es auch günstig im Ausland  erworben. Ich hatte auch bisher weder einen Aufhänger noch Probleme mit genannten TouchScreen Aussetzern - trotzdem, dass ich es mehr als oft in der Hosentasche trage. Mich hat das Gerät vollends überzeugt, die 3G Unterstützung bzw. Internet überall vermisse ich nicht und werde daher auch nicht umsteigen.


----------



## Falk (8. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube, wenn ich sehe wie viele Leute ein Iphone haben bleibe ich beim Außenseiter-Smartphone Nokia E90


----------



## Bjoern (9. Juli 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich hab zumindest beim alten iPhone schon sehr negative Berichte über die Haltbarkeit gehört.
> 
> Sprich bei 'normaler Benutzung' und tragen in der Hosentasche ist der Touchscreen recht schnell im Hintern.



Das iPhone-Display ist eines der robustesten, die ich kenne. Ich persönlich kenne es vom iPod touch und das lässt sich gepflegt mit einem Teppichmesser bearbeiten, ohne das es einen Kratzer davonträgt. Und der touch hat schon viele Stunden mitsamt Schlüssel in der Jeanstasche überlebt. Nur die Rückseite ist extrem anfällig.


Das schweizer Prepaid-Angebot scheint mir aktuell auch am attraktivsten zu sein. Aber lassen wir es erstmal auf den Markt kommen. 


Ich habe heute einen potentiellen iPhone-Killer bekommen: HTC Touch Diamond

Endlich stocken die Anbieter die Display-Auflösung auf. Das Diamond hat da jetzt 640*480 Pixel. Die Oberfläche mit Windows Mobile 6.1 ist auf der obersten Ebene echt nett, mit großen Symbolen und ein paar Effekten. Wenn es aber etwas tiefer in die Menüstruktur geht, wird's wieder etwas kniffliger und der Stylus muss ran. Da hat die iPhone Bedienung schlichtweg die Nase vorn. Und man hat nen fetten MP3-Player, wenn man sich denn mit iTunes anfreunden will. 

Ich will so ein iPhone 3G - BASTA! 


Greetz


----------



## d00mfreak (9. Juli 2008)

Bjoern schrieb:


> Das iPhone-Display ist eines der robustesten, die ich kenne. Ich persönlich kenne es vom iPod touch und das lässt sich gepflegt mit einem Teppichmesser bearbeiten, ohne das es einen Kratzer davonträgt. Und der touch hat schon viele Stunden mitsamt Schlüssel in der Jeanstasche überlebt. Nur die Rückseite ist extrem anfällig.



Ich habe diesbezüglich auch schon ein paar Mal gehört, dass das IPhone-Display manchmal Probleme macht. Allerdings weniger Probleme mechanischer Natur wie zerkratzen ect. sondern dass der Touchscreen nach einiger Zeit "tote Zonen" aufweißt, so dass die Elemente darunter nicht mehr bedient werden können.
Ist allerdings schon älter, weiß net, ob das inzwischen schon verbessert wurde.

Insgesamt empfinde ich beim IPhone nur die Bedienung per Touchscreen erwähnenswert, welche es aber im Endeffekt auch schon lange in abgespeckter Form gab. Immerhin schafft es die 3G-Version das IPhone in technischer Hinsicht auf das Niveau eines modernen Mobiltelefons zu heben.

Ich persönlich freue mich auf eines dieser Linux-Handys wie z.B. das Neo Freerunner. Das OS ist Linux und damit Open Source, selbst das Gehäuse kann von den Herstellern nach Belieben angepasst werden.


----------



## HeNrY (9. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wenn ich sehe wie viele Leute ein Iphone haben bleibe ich beim Außenseiter-Smartphone Nokia E90



Und ich beim E61 ;D



d00mfreak schrieb:


> Ich habe diesbezüglich auch schon ein paar Mal gehört, dass das IPhone-Display manchmal Probleme macht. Allerdings weniger Probleme mechanischer Natur wie zerkratzen ect. sondern dass der Touchscreen nach einiger Zeit "tote Zonen" aufweißt, so dass die Elemente darunter nicht mehr bedient werden können.
> Ist allerdings schon älter, weiß net, ob das inzwischen schon verbessert wurde.



Das Iphone ist auch nicht gerade mein Frenud - so gehyped...
Ich hab übrigens auch nen Hinweis zum sterbenden Touchscreen verfasst ;D
PCGH - News: Iphone-Touchscreen stirbt


----------



## Bjoern (9. Juli 2008)

Wir, d. h. überwiegend mein Prakti Thomas, haben mal eine große Tarif-Übersicht angelegt: Windows Vista Magazin - News: iPhone: Weltweite Tarif-Ãœbersicht

Kurzurlaub Schweiz  


Greetz


----------



## Bjoern (10. Juli 2008)

Unmengen Screenshots und Produktfotos: 
Windows Vista Magazin - News: iPhone: Ausgepackt, Ersteindrücke und große Screenshot-Galerie


----------



## Bjoern (11. Juli 2008)

Es ist soeben in der Redaktion aufgeschlagen 
Kurz vorm Videodreh konnte ich noch ein paar Fotos schießen. 
Let the Hype continue... 

Greetz


----------



## Pc-Zocker (18. Juli 2011)

Das iphone ist und bleibt das beste!!!!!^^^^^^^^^^


----------

